# 2007 WineMaker International Amateur Wine Competition



## FentonCellars (Jan 18, 2007)

All -

In the Feb. - Mar. 2007, Vol. 10, No. 1 copy of WineMaker magazine, they promoted the 2007 WineMaker International Amateur Wine Competition! Deadlines for entries is March 30th. You need to submit two bottles of your wine with no label. All rules and regulations of this competition are in the magazine. 

All wine should be sent to Manchester Center, VT (my neck of the woods) for submission. Cost is $20 US/$25 Canadian. You can submit up to 15 entries!!

Again, check the magazine for full rules and regulations. I didn't include all of them here.

Good luck!
Eric


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like to enter that competition but the entry fee is too high per entry. Add the shipping to it plus the loss of 2 bottles of wine, it adds up. I am not against wine competitions and would like to enter but I will limit myself to one competition, the Indy Wine Competition. I may change my mind though as I am easing up about my displeasure of Winemaker Magazine. I finally received my issue on time after 2 years. Guess I will see if that continues.

Smurfe


----------



## FentonCellars (Jan 18, 2007)

As you have read, I'm low on wine myself. With 6 or so bottles left, they are all mine (rather my wifes). With that said, I wanted to create a buzz about this to see if anyone is interested in doing this next year. I'm thinking of next year as my year for entry.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah, it is fun to enter competitions. I just wish they weren't doing it to make money. That entry fee is high. I have entered quite a few and never paid over $10.00 an entry with the average of $5.00 an entry. I guess they consider this one prestigious since you will get listed in the magazine if you medal. They possibly have to pay their judges as well. Many comps have volunteer judges. I guess I am down on that fee because I would want to enter at least 10 wines and that would be a hit on entries.  

Don't get me wrong, it is fun and it is an excellent way to get feedback on your wine making. I really would recommend that anyone who enters to wait until you have some wine that has aged appropriately such as at least 2 years for a red and a least a year for a white. I was talking to a judge once and he said that was the biggest mistake a winemaker can make. To get excited and enter a wine that isn't ready yet. 

Smurfe


----------



## smurfe (Jan 18, 2007)

Plus, you never know, I may spring for this one. Like I said, I just had issues with the magazine and their company. They couldn't get my magazine to me on time if even at all. I guess I can't blame them as the Post Office delivers but every other magazine I get comes on time. As I said, I actually got last issue a week before everyone else  Maybe they have redeemed themselves and I may place one entry.  

One point to add. Look around for local festivals, fairs, and club events to see if they have competitions. They are more fun and you can be there to watch judging. I enjoy those much more than the big ones. 

Smurfe


----------



## FentonCellars (Feb 22, 2007)

Did anyone do this event? I wanted to hear how it went from someone that submitted some wine. I'm also thinking once the weather is nice again (after we get rid of our 3 feet of snow here) that I'll take a ride in my Miata down to WineMaker mag. and talk to them. I'm interested in talking with them about holding a wine making certification class over a weekend possibly.


----------



## Goldry (May 3, 2007)

*Contest*

I would like to know if you were successful in scheduling a certification class. they are reight in my neighborhood. While waiting for the next Winemaker Magazine International event, which I have entered for the last two years, there is a big competition in Indiana that you can aim for this summer. Plus, there are a host of local competitions as others have pointed out.


----------



## wenrich (Nov 13, 2008)

I am curious about a winemaking certification class. Can you please describe what that is?


----------

